# Thunder Storm



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any good tracks or sound effects that's a thunder storm. I was going to use a strobe light outside my window and I was wondering what people use for there haunts around Halloween. I've been looking around and can't seem to find any good tracks. If anyone has any that they'd like to share please respond to my post. Thank you. 

Another thing I was looking for is a good sound effect that has evil laughter, ghosts, rattling chains and good insane asylum tracks. I think both would be great to use this year.


----------



## thefireguy (Oct 1, 2007)

I've tried many out there and this is the best I've found...BY FAR

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=26


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that!  I found so many others on the site that I might check out as well. I'm so obsessed with sound effects, I love how creepy they sound.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thr this one out and see what you think.
http://www.4shared.com/audio/mfGezuVb/02_Thunder__Rain.html
I have plenty other sound FX in that folder too that you may want also.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that with me. I'm trying to find anything that will spook my neighbors on Halloween this year.


----------

